# My Girl is Gone----Pictures of Cyrus!! pg.2 ----from 3/31/12--pg. 4!!



## drdoolittle (Jan 14, 2012)

Sadly, we had to have our beautiful German Shepherd, Daisy euthanised last Saturday.  She had been losing weight for a month, and wasn't eating much at all.  She had also startedpeeing in our enclosed porch where we keep her at night during the cold months----even during the day if it's bad out.  I was expecting to have the vet tell me he thought Daisy had a bladder infection, give me some antibiotic and set me up for a re-check. Instead, he found a massabout 10" long, 3" wide and 2" thick in her abdomen.  Daisy was 11, and had a wonderful life with us for only 6 short years, but I had loved her for much longer.  Daisy's original owner was an old neighbor of mine, and I'd been struggling for 3 years to get him to give Daisy to us.  He finally relented when several neighbors got Animal Control to come out---fearing for Daisy's life.  It was unseasonably warm that Feb.of 2006, and had been above freezing and raining for 2 straight days and Daisy was soaked to the bone.  Herdoghouse was holey to say the least, and her yard was dirt in dry weather, and 5 inches of mud in any other weather.  Nobody lived in the house where she wastied up with a logging chain connected to a runner, so there was no one to take her inside.  The forcast called for the temps to fall to -2F that night.  The owner called me that day asking if I still wanted Daisy-----I was there as soon as I could get off work and jump in my truck!   She was a wonderful dog----like Lassie, Rin Tin Tin and Old Yellar all in one beautiful courageous being.  She always went out to do chores with me---morning and evening, in all weather and no matter how she felt.  I will miss her terribly.

                                                        R.I.P.---my Beautiful Girl and Faithful Companion
















In case anyone was wondering, Daisy isn'tn a pen in these pics----she's outside the goat enclosure watching and waiting for me.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry.  She was beautiful!

I never know what to say in these posts, but if I was near you I'd just give you a hug.

Goodness, it hurts when they arent by your side anymore.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry...I've been exactly there and with a most wonderful dog.  One can seldom replace such an amazing animal and you probably won't even want to.....some dogs just outshine the rest and create a bond with us that is unusually close.  I lost mine back in 2000 and I still miss him and thank God for sending him to me as a companion.  That's all we can do, really, is be thankful we even knew a dog that wonderful.  I eventually took in another dog that needed me and she was beautiful and wonderful in her own right.  

I'll be praying for you and your sorrow.    Daisy was a _beautiful_ dog.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry.. she sounds like she was wonderful.   I have a shepherd mix who's going to be 15 in a few months..... I'm already having a hard time knowing that he's not going to be here for 15 more years.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 14, 2012)

Her storey sounds very much like our Buddy's.  She was beutiful.  Sorry she is gone, but thank you very much for giving her the life that you did.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my how beautiful. I am so sorry for you and your family. You are in my prayers.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry about your loss.  I hope you know you made her a very happy girl. She looks so healthy and happy in your pictures. I am sure she was so grateful for everything you did for her. What you did for her was great! I hope I can do the same for some animal one day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 14, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. i completely understand how you feel, i know many people say those things and its hard to believe someone feels the grief that you do but i must insist i do understand. i lost my GSD back in september. she was my shadow, and my 'once in a lifetime dog'. she could be trusted with a baby, with all animals, and was also fiercely protective of me. she was my best friend and she loved me as much as i loved her i know this. one night she went for a "stroll" down into the woods with a rescue dog i had here at the time. i called for them but they were on the trail of something so i just let them go, i knew she would be back very soon as she never left me for long, and it was a sunday so there was no hunting. when 2 hours went by i knew something was wrong, and everyone told me to just relax she'd be back. i knew my dog and knew she would never be gone that long, i called and called and nothing. we had terrible rain that night and i was affraid she would lose her scent. i was up all night driving up and down the road hoping she would hear my truck, and i left my truck running so she would hear it too. she never came back. the rescue dog did the next morning, and i knew something awful happened, just not sure what. i believe a hunter got her early that monday morning. it still makes me sick to think about, and i carry a lot of regret for not making sure she came right back, but i just didnt ever think it would turn out the way it did. i still stalk craigslist, and whenever im driving im always looking out for her. i still post her missing online, and i dont know how long it will be before i stop. though im quite sure shes gone. i miss her everyday, everything i do i miss her because she was with me ALL the time, so i know what you mean when you say she always came to do chores with you. it took me a while to not hold a grudge on that rescue dog because i feel shes the reason my shepherd took off that day because she never did before. the rescue dog was a wanderer so i feel that she almost 'coaxed' my shepherd to taking off.
i have another shepherd now, but he will never take her place. hes his own dog, and in time i hope i grow to love him in our own way, i feel like he will never be as good as my girl was, but at the same time hes not supposed to be, hes a totally different dog.
i only rambled this story so you know someone out there is hurting like you are, and i hope you feel a little bit better everyday, as you should find peace just knowing how well you took care of her and what you did for her. she was lucky to have you, just like you were lucky to have her. that and all your good memories of her will hopefully comfort you.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 15, 2012)

sorry i know how it feels


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)

There's nothing harder than hearing that what you *hope* is a simple-to-treat illness is terminal.

Lost my Cubby in 2004 to cancer, he had so many tumors the vet said he shouldn't even be able to stand up, but he followed me everywhere, like he wanted to spend all his last moments with me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of this Beautiful Girl.   Truly know how you feel.  Hoping your grief turns to Fond Memories soon.  It's been 15 years, and I STILL miss My Ice.  He was my First Baby.   As much as it hurt losing him, I have always been truly grateful to have experienced that Wonderful, Beautiful creature.   Made me a better person.

Again, so sorry for your loss.  

K


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't tell you all how much your words of comfort mean to me.  My husband and I had talked several times about whether or not we would get another dog once she was gone----although we do have 3 other indoor dogs.  We had agreed not to get another one at least until summer when I am off work (I drive a school-bus, so have the whole summer off).  We had also decided not to get another GSD---she was so special---and that it would be a female dog---possibly an Aussie or Blue Heeler.  Well, I was on CL that Sunday evening looking for a dog for my MIL (her pom had to be put down earlier this year, and she wanted me to find a dog for her).  I came across an ad for a male GSD puppy in the city I work in and I just thought I'd take a look at his pic----just to see what he looked like.  One look, and I was hit!  I didn't say anything to Hubby right then and just thought, "No, it's too soon---and not even what we had formerly discussed."
The next morning, while having coffee before work, I decided to take another look at the pup's picture.  I wrote down the phone number and wrote a note for Hubby aout the pup----just asking him to think about it and call me later in the morning.  He called, and we talked and decided it would be best to wait until summer----but I had already left a message for the pup's owner, just in case.  The owner called later that day, and then I calledto tell Hubby that she had called me back.  Expecting him to just say "NO", I was caught off-gaurd when he asked me what the girl said.  I told Hubby she still had the pup and would take $80 for him.  Well, we now have a wonderful 4-month-old GSD pup!  He's so very smart, already housetrained and has a great temperment.  Some of you may think it "wrong" or "crazy" to get another dog so quickly, but I couldn't take the hole in my heart and daily life that Daisy's passing left.  We named the pup Cyrus (after Cyrus the Great of Persia)----the former owner had calledhim Flocka after a rap artist.  Cyrus will never replace Daisy, but he is there for us to love.  His living conditions at the former owner's weren't the greatest---it was at a house in a bad area of town, and when he wasn't in the basement in a crate, he was chained in a dirt yard to a doghouse with no bedding whatsoever.  I think we were really lucky to get him---I'll post pics. soon.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations!  Can't wait to see pics of Cyrus.

You know, sometimes you might think it's too early, (I wouldn't worry about what others think), but something comes along and you know, it's just the right time.  

So glad you got this sweetie out of the neglectful life that he was in.  

Cyrus will never fill the hole left by Daisy, but he sure can help sooth that ache of her loss.   And he sounds like he already is starting.  You help him, he helps you.

So thrilled for all of you.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> I can't tell you all how much your words of comfort mean to me.  My husband and I had talked several times about whether or not we would get another dog once she was gone----although we do have 3 other indoor dogs.  We had agreed not to get another one at least until summer when I am off work (I drive a school-bus, so have the whole summer off).  We had also decided not to get another GSD---she was so special---and that it would be a female dog---possibly an Aussie or Blue Heeler.  Well, I was on CL that Sunday evening looking for a dog for my MIL (her pom had to be put down earlier this year, and she wanted me to find a dog for her).  I came across an ad for a male GSD puppy in the city I work in and I just thought I'd take a look at his pic----just to see what he looked like.  One look, and I was hit!  I didn't say anything to Hubby right then and just thought, "No, it's too soon---and not even what we had formerly discussed."
> The next morning, while having coffee before work, I decided to take another look at the pup's picture.  I wrote down the phone number and wrote a note for Hubby aout the pup----just asking him to think about it and call me later in the morning.  He called, and we talked and decided it would be best to wait until summer----but I had already left a message for the pup's owner, just in case.  The owner called later that day, and then I calledto tell Hubby that she had called me back.  Expecting him to just say "NO", I was caught off-gaurd when he asked me what the girl said.  I told Hubby she still had the pup and would take $80 for him.  Well, we now have a wonderful 4-month-old GSD pup!  He's so very smart, already housetrained and has a great temperment.  Some of you may think it "wrong" or "crazy" to get another dog so quickly, but I couldn't take the hole in my heart and daily life that Daisy's passing left.  We named the pup Cyrus (after Cyrus the Great of Persia)----the former owner had calledhim Flocka after a rap artist.  Cyrus will never replace Daisy, but he is there for us to love.  His living conditions at the former owner's weren't the greatest---it was at a house in a bad area of town, and when he wasn't in the basement in a crate, he was chained in a dirt yard to a doghouse with no bedding whatsoever.  I think we were really lucky to get him---I'll post pics. soon.


Congrats! That's great news. You and your hubby know when your ready, and that's what matters. Not what everyone else thinks. Can't wait to see the pictures of him! Hope that all goes well with him. Happy to know that you got him out of that bad situation. So now you have two gsd that you rescued from a bad place.  You and your hubby are great people.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 15, 2012)

as i was reading your post and you saying you didnt want another GSD, i was thinking *she'll change her mind* and then i kept reading and you did! im very happy for you. i didnt want to get another dog too soon after my girl either, but i was just stumbling around looking at dogs on CL and thats when i found my new boy too. funny how that happens! i was affraid people would think it was too soon and would make it seem as though i was trying to replace my female, but thats just not so. i understand why you did it, and im happy for you! and of course i want to see pics! i am a huuuge GSD fan.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 15, 2012)

I understand completely and I'm so glad you found another dog to love and it sounds like he needed you as badly as you needed him.  

I've found in my life that the best dogs always arrive that way...when I'm not really wanting or expecting a dog in my life but events transpire that one finds me.  

My best and most wonderful dog, Jim, came to me like that and he died in much the same way as your Daisy...an unexpected diagnosis of pervasive and large tumors in the abdomen.   I thought he had gotten into my trash or something because he started to vomit small bits of plastic like bread bags are composed of...the X-rays showed a shadow in his bowels.  Exploratory surgery revealed the tumors....I was forced to make a sudden decision to just let him continue to sleep or to awaken him to say a last good-bye.  I let him sleep....I still cry when I type this and it was 12 years ago.  He was just THAT kind of dog and your Daisy sounds much like him...Ol' Yeller and Superman all rolled into one creature.  He even looked identical to Ol' Yeller...down to the notches in his ear from previous battles.  

For two years afterwards I couldn't bare to get another dog, though many people urged me to do so for the kid's sake and for mine.  One day my sister called and said I had to come look at a dog next door that needed a home.  I resisted the idea but I went anyway just out of curiosity.  She told me that the people had moved away from their farm and left this dog tied to a dog box on 5 ft. of chain and the dog was staying on top of the dog house a lot just to get out of the mud.   Other neighbors were going up each day to feed her...said she'd been tied to that box for a year.  

The first time I saw her the feeling was instant....she was mine and I was hers.  She was a beautiful GP/Lab mix...snow white, fully trained, sweet as honey, brave, loyal and true.   She never took Jim's place....she made her own.  I suspect your Cyrus will do the same and quicker than you could ever imagine.  

I had to put Lucy down last year due to age and pain from arthritis...she was a blessing every day she lived with us. 

God sends us love in different packages and just when we need them, I have found.   

ETA:  The pic of the week makes me smile and makes my heart ache, as the dog looks a little like my Lucy.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Cyrus.  The first two are from the night we brought him home and the others are him with our 3 year-old boxer, Andre`.  I think Andre` weighs around 65-75 lbs. and he's about 28" at the shoulder.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 26, 2012)

My Hubby keeps saying that Cyrus is not a purebred GSD-----that the girl I bought him from just told me that to sell him (he doesn't have papers).  I did want a purebred, but Cyrus is such a great boy---so sweet and easy-going, yet I can already see his intelligence and what a great protector he will be.  I don't think it matters if he's a purebred GSD or not---maybe it's better if he's not (less chance of genetic problems).  Everyone tells me he's a beautiful dog and I agree!


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 26, 2012)

he looks like he could have some lab or rottie in him from the pics. hes real stout-like maybe the rottie part of him. that could also explain his ears, not that i havent seen purebred shepherds with ears like that but im still thinking hes got something else in there somewhere.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss and so happy for you that you have given this new pup a wonderful home.  Cyrus is very handsome, purebred or not.  Doesn't matter to me either.  I look forward to seeing pictures and hearing stories as he grows within your family.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Cyrus is adorable!  I'm so glad you and your husband agreed that he needed to be part of your family.   He's a lucky boy. 

People are so different in their grieving processes and how long they need to wait before adding a new pet as a family member when they've lost one.  Some people will lose a dog or cat and never get another one because their pain was too great and they don't believe they could ever go through that again.  Others will wait a few months or years and then add another one.  Still, others need to bring home another one right away.   It doesn't mean that one person's grief was greater or less than someone else's.

When we lost our beloved pom this fall our whole family agreed that we wanted another pom right away.   Our house was SO empty... we missed that little furball greeting us when we walked in the door; she wasn't there to sit on our lap and watch TV.   I cried for days for her.  We most certainly can never replace her but we needed the joy a new pup brings to help our aching hearts.   That was what our family needed...    There is no right or wrong for how people feel about bringing home a new pet when they've lost one.  No one has the right to tell you that you should wait or not... that's a personal decision... their decision might be different... that's fine.

We LOVE our new pom puppy.  She is exactly what our family needed to help us move on without our sweet Katara.  Her personality is very different than Katara's.  We weren't trying to replace but to help fill that empty void in our home.    I think about her pretty much every day and miss her but this little girl zips around here and makes us laugh and love again.  We are SOOO happy that we have her in our family.

And, I'm also thinking that Cyrus doesn't look purebred - he might be.  Our almost 15 yr. old GSD is a mix...  I just love this boy and can't talk about losing him.   He's been the best dog we've ever had.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 26, 2012)

He does look like a little Rottie mix in there but that mix just might save him from problems that the pure GSDs have....sometimes that hybrid vigor is what makes mutts such great dogs!  I've never had a purebred dog and have loved all my mixes~wouldn't trade them for the world.

Very pretty dogs, both!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 26, 2012)

Mix, Mutt or whatever, he is awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone----I think Cy is awesome too!  He's such a big softie---never over-bearing at all.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought the same thing as dwbonfire when I was reading you didn't want another GSD.  I keep saying that the next dog I get won't be a GSD, just because there are so many awesome breeds out there, but I am currently up to 3.  I love just about everything there is about my shepherds.  DH is a boxer guy.  So I have a feeling that is all we will ever have.  A crazy full household of Shepherds and Boxers.  Congrats on your new puppy!  He is just gorgeous.  There are so many different styles of GSD out there that he could very well be purebred.  I have seen some look very similar to that at that age.  Either way, I am sure you will love him and he will be a great dog.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the clack face. What a handsome boy. You did a great job! Hope all works out for you guys. Please keep us updated about him, and maybe pics as he grows up?


----------



## crazyland (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Cyrus looks like a bi-color stock-coat gsd. He doesn't look mixed. His ears are normal for a puppy. No need to worry until he is 6 months but they do look like they will come all the way up on their own.
When our gsd Yukon passed at 10 years, we fostered for a year before we went hunting for our next heart dog. I found mace and his litter in northern Germany. I fell head over heels for a sable and coated gsd. He will be 4 in just a bit. 
Each dog is special in their own way. Cyrus will fill in different holes in your heart that you never knew you had. Daisy will always have her own special place.


For comparison here is one of our puppies at 12 weeks. These are pure German Shepherds.






And this was Rex at 12 weeks and as an adult.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 28, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Congrats! Cyrus looks like a bi-color stock-coat gsd. He doesn't look mixed. His ears are normal for a puppy. No need to worry until he is 6 months but they do look like they will come all the way up on their own.
> When our gsd Yukon passed at 10 years, we fostered for a year before we went hunting for our next heart dog. I found mace and his litter in northern Germany. I fell head over heels for a sable and coated gsd. He will be 4 in just a bit.
> Each dog is special in their own way. Cyrus will fill in different holes in your heart that you never knew you had. Daisy will always have her own special place.
> 
> ...


 beautiful. arent they all!


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, the people I got Cyrus from also had his brother----which looked just like the first pic crazyland posted.  I actually called the people back the next day and asked if they were interested in selling the brother too.  I couldn't stand thinking of such a nice dog stuck in those conditions.  A co-workers brother had also just unexpectadly lost a GSD---he died from what the vet thought was a ruptured tumor---and I was hoping he would take Cy's brother.  The people said they would think about it and to call back the following week---which I did but they had already sold him.(?!?!?)  I would have actually kept him if my co-worker's brother decided not to take him (he's actually thinking of going with a Dutch shepherd).  Oh well, at least Cy's brother isn't tied up in that little dirt yard anymore.


----------



## drdoolittle (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Cyrus now----at 7 1/2 months old.  We're still wondering if he's a purebred-------although he's such an awesome dog it really doesn't matter!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Cute lill boy!


----------

